# The people of the sponge docs



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks to @smoke665 for suggestions. 

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 23, 2017)

@jcdeboever you've found your calling as a travel photographer!!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> @jcdeboever you've found your calling as a travel photographer!!!


Thanks bud. Lol

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Frankinfuji (Apr 23, 2017)

Great set images of some interesting characters!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

Frankinfuji said:


> Great set images of some interesting characters!


Thank Frank.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> @jcdeboever you've found your calling as a travel photographer!!!


Number 8 is my favorite. @Gary A. S advise on looking for that 400-600 field of view helped me a great deal. It enables me to expand the opportunity.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow JC, now this is Street! You captured faces and emotions and character and eye contact and a wealth of street flavor.  I think being in a tourist town, in a place where cameras are abundant helps in lowering the needle on the hostility meter.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2017)

AS Gary mentioned, yeah, expressions! Character! Eye contact. The pretty bartender pouring the shot of Jim Beam warms my heart!


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 23, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> being in a tourist town, in a place where cameras are abundant helps in lowering the needle on the hostility meter.



Tarpon Springs Sponge Docks might be more aptly titled a quasi-tourist area. The streets bordering the docks are filled with restaurants and shops of all kinds. The docks are a mixture of working sponge boats  (the sponge capital of the world supposedly), fishing charter, tours, processing facilities, etc. Despite the commercial/tourist mix, the area is very clean, and orderly, maybe its the pride of the strongly Greek inhabitants. We found the people on the street to be a mix of locals, and tourists, all very friendly.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 23, 2017)

It certainly looks full of life, variety and vitality.


----------



## bluewanders (Apr 23, 2017)

There's some nice shots in here.  I like the gesture and expression you are catching.  

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb (Apr 23, 2017)

Fantastic!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

bluewanders said:


> There's some nice shots in here.  I like the gesture and expression you are catching.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Thanks bluewanders


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Fantastic!


Thanks Peeb


----------



## annamaria (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice set! Quite a variety. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enezdez (Apr 23, 2017)

Really Nice Set !


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

annamaria said:


> Nice set! Quite a variety.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks annamaria


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

enezdez said:


> Really Nice Set !


Thanks enezdez


----------



## otherprof (Apr 23, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Thanks to @smoke665 for suggestions.
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 138594
> ...


Great set!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 24, 2017)

otherprof said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to @smoke665 for suggestions.
> ...


Thanks bud


----------



## BrentC (Apr 24, 2017)

Great set.  Your killing it down there.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 24, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Great set.  Your killing it down there.


Thanks Brent


----------

